# Hajime no Ippo vs. Detective Conan?! Shounen Magazine vs. Shounen Sunday for PSP



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2008-03-18/shonen-magazine-shonen-sunday-mark-50th-anniversary

Wow!

Mag scan:


----------



## Kajet (Dec 27, 2008)

And watch as everyone who isn't into anime goes "LOLWUT?"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 27, 2008)

Eww.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 27, 2008)

ZOMG. *Wants because it has Inuyasha*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 27, 2008)

Holy Shit, Flame of Recca and Law of Ueki ARE Shonen Sunday! OMG MAKE IT HAPPEN! PUT THEM THERE!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

Lolwut?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 27, 2008)

I hate this game already!


It's has Inuyasha.

):

):

):


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

"Inuyasha...its Dragonball z for GIRLS"-VG Cats

I'll overlook Inuyasha, it is interesting =3 is Konami developing it?


----------



## Kajet (Dec 27, 2008)

I wonder just how many Cromartie chars will be in it, considering they're all "badasses"


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 27, 2008)

Don't worry, Inu Yasha is overlooked by other characters like Ippo.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 27, 2008)

I hope Ginta Toramizu gets in...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 27, 2008)

I hope Onizuka is in this. X3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I hope Onizuka is in this. X3


GTO for the WIN...he better be in there or I'll auto label the game as Failed D<


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 27, 2008)

He needs that epic chalk throwing attack.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 28, 2009)

YAY UEKI!

We get Ueki, Ban, Kyo and Ryo! Who're the other two though?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 28, 2009)

What have we here? Yet ANOTHER crossover fighting game?

These are really starting to become popular...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 28, 2009)

Crossovers are commonplace in Japan.


----------



## Laze (Jan 29, 2009)

I recognised that robot thing in the first image. Can't remember for the life of me what the title of said show it's from is, mind.

Saying that, the appeal will most likely be lost on me as I'd just flick about the Character Selection Screen wondering who the hell these people actually are. I don't watch as many Japanese cartoons as I used to; and have pretty much forgotten all about it, keke.

But if it's a rather fun little scrappy jaunt then I may consider nabbing a copy. Most of the PSP games I actually own are beat 'em ups.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Crossovers are commonplace in Japan.


In that case I await the long-awaited Touhou vs Seihou fighting game.

If not that then Nintendo vs Capcom will suffice, though frankly both are pretty reasonable crossovers.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 29, 2009)

I wonder what the background music would be... 

... think they'd use Chi Chi Wo Moge? >:3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 29, 2009)

Laze said:


> I recognised that robot thing in the first image. Can't remember for the life of me what the title of said show it's from is, mind.
> 
> Saying that, the appeal will most likely be lost on me as I'd just flick about the Character Selection Screen wondering who the hell these people actually are. I don't watch as many Japanese cartoons as I used to; and have pretty much forgotten all about it, keke.
> 
> But if it's a rather fun little scrappy jaunt then I may consider nabbing a copy. Most of the PSP games I actually own are beat 'em ups.



The mecha is Mechazawa from Cromartie High


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 19, 2009)

FUCK YEAH DEVILMAN, RECCA AND YAIBA!






Also, main site: http://www.konami.jp/products/sunmaga_psp/


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm sorry, but past a certain age if you're still into that crap there's something wrong with you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm sorry, but past a certain age if you're still into that crap there's something wrong with you.


 Your forgetting something, He's asian. So course he's into that stuff.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol, what's next? 

Gundam or Trigun VS Bleach or Naruto? Or a mix of all of them?

Sounds interesting, though. Love the Hajime No Ippo series, and I'm currently watching the new series of Ippo. Detective Conan got so many episodes I didn't even bother to start watching it. 
Don't really like series that's insanely long, except for Naruto, One Piece and Bleach.

Is it just me, or is that Sumikawa Yoshimori from Kekkaishi on that mag page?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm sorry, but past a certain age if you're still into that crap there's something wrong with you.



Oh, please do tell something is wrong to a grown man playing video games!



Perverted Impact said:


> Your forgetting something, He's asian. So course he's into that stuff.



And that I enjoy fighting games?



Yakamaru said:


> Lol, what's next?
> 
> Gundam or Trigun VS Bleach or Naruto? Or a mix of all of them?
> 
> ...



Yeah, thats Sumikawa.

And this isn't really random - Sunday and Magazine have been doing this for many years.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your forgetting something, He's asian. So course he's into that stuff.



Even in Japan, isn't shonen intended for kids?

Look man, I've got a friend, who went from being a friend I was friends with because we were into the same stuff to a friend I'm now friends with out of concern. This guy is the same age as me, but out of shape, living in a tiny little room that doesn't even have room for a fridge and stove, and, at 25, *balding*.

Let me put this in perspective for you. The guy can't be bothered to get himself a desk and chair for his computer despite living there for several months at least, so to download all his anime crap he sits on the floor with his computer. It's obviously pretty fucking painful to sit like that long enough to do school work etc. He can't use his cell phone until he pays the bill off, but at the time those charges were accumulating he had money for Magic the Gathering/anime shit.

And as I already mentioned, no furniture - but his closet is filled with anime/shonen magazines in a perfect stack. Yeah, priorities man.

I've known a lot of people like this, so, sorry, to me there's a correlation.


----------



## Skullmiser (Feb 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm sorry, but past a certain age if you're still into that crap there's something wrong with you.



Tom Paris watched cartoons, and I think he was pretty cool.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 19, 2009)

Skullmiser said:


> Tom Paris watched cartoons, and I think he was pretty cool.



If you want me to kill you, just *ask nicely* Tom Paris is a cool guy eh gets klingon pussy and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## AlexX (Feb 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Even in Japan, isn't shonen intended for kids?


Not really.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Even in Japan, isn't shonen intended for kids?
> 
> Look man, I've got a friend, who went from being a friend I was friends with because we were into the same stuff to a friend I'm now friends with out of concern. This guy is the same age as me, but out of shape, living in a tiny little room that doesn't even have room for a fridge and stove, and, at 25, *balding*.
> 
> ...



Not all people are like that, some people take video games casually or just play em to kill time. Nothing wrong with that. The person you just described definitely has problems though, but playing a video game won't always turn you into that. :X


----------



## Skullmiser (Feb 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> If you want me to kill you, just *ask nicely* Tom Paris is a cool guy eh gets klingon pussy and doesn't afraid of anything



I don't mind if you want to kill me. Afterwards though, can I have on of these? They're really nice.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 19, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Not all people are like that, some people take video games casually or just play em to kill time. Nothing wrong with that. The person you just described definitely has problems though, but playing a video game won't always turn you into that. :X



Dude, I play video games. I even play a lot of the same video games as my friend, some of which he actually introduced me to other than the other way around. But, from what I've observed, "anime games" for want of a better term seem to draw in *weirdos*. Especially if it's ones where all the characters are little kids (yet dressed very adult, what the fuck).


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Dude, I play video games. I even play a lot of the same video games as my friend, some of which he actually introduced me to other than the other way around. But, from what I've observed, "anime games" for want of a better term seem to draw in *weirdos*. Especially if it's ones where all the characters are little kids (yet dressed very adult, what the fuck).



Well, it all depends on the anime that's being made into a game. Main stream anime games draw in normal people to. But yeah I see your point in that, I've seen the people you speak of, especially with the kid animes >.>


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 19, 2009)

No argument is powerful enough to stop a fangasm. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And that I enjoy fighting games?


 That too.


Wolf-Bone said:


> Even in Japan, isn't shonen intended for kids?


 No, Not really.


Wolf-Bone said:


> Look man, I've got a friend, who went from being a friend I was friends with because we were into the same stuff to a friend I'm now friends with out of concern. This guy is the same age as me, but out of shape, living in a tiny little room that doesn't even have room for a fridge and stove, and, at 25, *balding*


Why did you bolded "balding" for?



Wolf-Bone said:


> Let me put this in perspective for you. The guy can't be bothered to get himself a desk and chair for his computer despite living there for several months at least, so to download all his anime crap he sits on the floor with his computer. It's obviously pretty fucking painful to sit like that long enough to do school work etc. He can't use his cell phone until he pays the bill off, but at the time those charges were accumulating he had money for Magic the Gathering/anime shit.


I don't think the OP is a slob.


Wolf-Bone said:


> And as I already mentioned, no furniture - but his closet is filled with anime/shonen magazines in a perfect stack. Yeah, priorities man.
> 
> I've known a lot of people like this, so, sorry, to me there's a correlation.


 USA=/=Thailand


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> USA=/=Thailand



Actually I do know people like that in the US. (It's no surprise really, people can be like that in any part of the world.)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:
			
		

> Why did you bolded "balding" for?



At 25? And we're talking advanced male pattern baldness here. Like, there's not a lot left to lose up top. I'm told this is becoming more common though. But still, what the fuck's going on if it is?


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 20, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> At 25? And we're talking advanced male pattern baldness here. Like, there's not a lot left to lose up top. I'm told this is becoming more common though. But still, what the fuck's going on if it is?



It has something to do with the amount of testosterone produced within a person that causes them to go bald or something like that. Baldness usually starts to occur around the end of puberty for such individuals which happens around the age of 25.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 20, 2009)

I like it how Wolf-Bone knows more about me than myself though.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I like it how Wolf-Bone knows more about me than myself though.



I think I know about as much as I wanna know.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 20, 2009)

Haha.. my sister was just in Japan for a couple weeks, and her description left me under the impression that just about everything was kawaii and stuff.

But anyway, male pattern baldness and such is straying awfully far from the topic, despite however early of an age it may have advanced on the guy. Try to keep it on topic.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 20, 2009)

CYBORG 009! IT'S FUCKING CYBORG 009!

Heh, Tora/Ushio is also there.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> CYBORG 009! IT'S FUCKING CYBORG 009!


Dammit! Now I *KNOW* I'm missing out on something awesome by lacking a PSP!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow you know that anime?


----------



## AlexX (Feb 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wow you know that anime?


How could I not? It's an oldie, but I loved watching it when I was little.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 23, 2009)

Good for you then.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 25, 2009)

FUCKING TAKAMURA IS CONFIRMED! TAKAMURA THE BEAR SLAYER!






Taken from http://bbs.pspper.com/viewthread.php?tid=57534


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 25, 2009)

Ushio, Tora, and Kotaro Shindo. Wet dreams from the past.

EDIT: FUCK YEAH MECHAZAWA


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 26, 2009)

INDEED. FUCKING EPIC.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Feb 26, 2009)

Fairy Tail is in this... does that mean RAVE will be in this too? Also Ueki magical random tree power thing is in this. Does that mean his random Broom grabbing thing will be in this too?


----------



## Kero (Feb 26, 2009)

zomg.  First thing that caught my eye.  NEGI!  Rastil Maskil Magister!  <3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.konami.jp/sunmaga/vs/

TRAILER!


----------

